# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Cilat  janë vetitë që vlerësoni tek një mashkull apo femër?

## Poetesha

Kete teme e hapa  nga nxitja ta di se.  Cfare vleresoni tek nje mashkull apo femer  cilat jane ato vlera qe i vleresoni, ato karakteristika  qe ju ben   te dashuroheni ne te.
Ju ben Me teper dukja e jashtme apo dukja e brendshme( ketu tek e fundit behet fjale  per  nga sjelljet e saj apo tij sado i keq te jete nga pamja e jashtme).
U nxita  ta shkruaj kete teme duke pasur parasysh se kom hase shume shpesh  ne vleresime te jashtme pa marre parasysh si i ka sjelljet ai apo ajo dhe  pa marre parasysh  a i respekton anetaret tjere te familjes suaj.
Per mendimin tim nuk ka se cfare me vyn nje mashkull  nese nuk ma respekton edhe familjen, nese nuk me kupton dhe nuk me respekton edhe mua por vazhdimisht sjellet vrazhde me mua  ska cme duhet jeta me te  ngase as me femij nuk sillet mire nese nuk sillet me mua mire.
A vlen te ju  nje mashkull apo femer qe eshte i keq nga dukja e jashtme e ska pasuri te madhe e ska kerr apo nje mashkull apo femer qe eshte i bukur  apo e bukur e qe ka kerr ka pasuri por nuk te kupton e respekton per nga shpirti eshte i keq, ose e keqe.

----------


## Alma07

Te flas gjithmon per esperinze time personale,..
Asnjehere nuk kam pare nje mashkull nga bukuria e jashtme ,por gjithmon nga sjelljet ,edukaten ,inteligjenzen e cfare me ofron me qenien e tij  per te qene e lumtur me te ,e jo se ka pasuri o ka lek  e makina te medhaja ...
Ne kemi kaluar  gjithmon ne  varferi ,e pasurin nuk e kemi njohur ,por ishim te lumtur sepse nuk dinim te qanim njeher ,kurse tani per te gjetur nje njeri pozitiv qe dije te beje te qesh eshte e veshtire ,kuptoj qe dhe shoqeria jone ka ndryshuar e dhe ne duhet te hecim me hapin e kohes ..

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Kete teme e hapa  nga nxitja ta di se.  Cfare vleresoni tek nje mashkull apo femer  cilat jane ato vlera qe i vleresoni, ato karakteristika  qe ju ben   te dashuroheni ne te.
> Ju ben Me teper dukja e jashtme apo dukja e brendshme( ketu tek e fundit behet fjale  per  nga sjelljet e saj apo tij sado i keq te jete nga pamja e jashtme).
> 
> A vlen te ju  nje mashkull apo femer qe eshte i keq nga dukja e jashtme e ska pasuri te madhe e ska kerr apo nje mashkull apo femer qe eshte i bukur  apo e bukur e qe ka kerr ka pasuri por nuk te kupton e respekton per nga shpirti eshte i keq, ose e keqe.


Kete se kuptoj une! Si mund te dashuroj dike qe ka shpirt te keq,dike qe s'te respekton?Tani qe ta beje ajo zemra bam bam, s'mjaftojne vec syckat e bukura. Akoma ka qorre te tille qe rendin pas pamjes se jashtme apo quhen ne ditet e sotme materialista keta  :ngerdheshje:  ? Pse per ca jemi keq ne,per nje testosteron qe ben vec punen e tij duke rritur nivelin e kenaqesise? Jo faleminderit.

Nqs dashurohemi me dike e bejme kete se vleresojme tek ai/ajo menyren e te qenit,menduarit dhe vepruarit. Me duket se ate "dashuroj" jo te gjithe ja kane shume haberin cfare domethene. :i terbuar: 

Mua per vete m'u desh pak te kuptoja se e dashuroja.Mund te them se ajo qe me "mbertheu" pas tij nuk ishte nje gje por shume gjera; bukuria dhe thjeshtesia e qenies se tij, me cdo te mete qe kishte!

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Cilat karakteristika i vleresoni te mashkulli apo Femra qe ju ben te dashuroheni...


Te qenit njeri (ne plot kuptimin e fjales), asgje me shume.

----------


## Izadora

Citim:



> Cilat karakteristika i vleresoni te mashkulli apo Femra qe ju ben te dashuroheni...


te jete njeri i mire,jo stresaxhi

----------


## Daniel Maker

te jet rob Zoti,te di te flasi dhe te sillet,te njohi respektin per veten e vet ne rast te par qe mos te bej veten qe asnje her ti vehet gishti dhe pastaj per mua,duke vlersuar at fjal "te dua"

----------


## Poetesha

Nese nuk e respekton vetveten ateher nuk din ti respektosh as te tjeret po une deshiroj te dij se cilat karakteristika i vleresoni te nje femer ap[o nje mashkull qe ju ben te dashuroheni. Kete besoj se cdo njeri e din e ka te qarte.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Goca lerini furcet. Te jete njeri, i respektueshem etj etj ca keni postuar. Jane genjeshtra. Nqs keto qe keni thene me lart jane te verteta si ka mundesi qe shumica e vajzave dashurohen pas djemsh qe nuk jane 'njerez" apo te respektuashem. Vajzat i terheq arroganti, mendjemadhi dhe rrugaci dhe se mos harroj dhe benzi. Sot ka ardh koha e interesit dhe ne dashuri. Nje mashkull ne shqiperi po nuk pati para dhe Benz minimumi zot te lidhet me nje vajze.

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Goca lerini furcet. Te jete njeri, i respektueshem etj etj ca keni postuar. Jane genjeshtra. Nqs keto qe keni thene me lart jane te verteta si ka mundesi qe shumica e vajzave dashurohen pas djemsh qe nuk jane 'njerez" apo te respektuashem.* Vajzat i terheq arroganti, mendjemadhi dhe rrugaci dhe se mos harroj dhe benzi. Sot ka ardh koha e interesit dhe ne dashuri. Nje mashkull ne shqiperi po nuk pati para dhe Benz minimumi zot te lidhet me nje vajze*.


Mua me vjen keq qe ti je zhgenjyer ne dashuri.
Te rrofte benzi, paraja, etj kur te mungon dicka qe ka vleren me te madhe ne bote, bashkebisedimi i ngrohte i dyanshem. Imagjinoje veten te ishe vajze e te te thoshte 'benzi', -hajde ktu ti mi .... se te erdha aty dhe te ...- etj etj. ???????? Me mire nje plumb vetes se sa nje te dashur te tille.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Vajzat i terheq arroganti, mendjemadhi dhe rrugaci dhe se mos harroj dhe benzi.


^SHIU^ ketu jam dakord me ty :buzeqeshje: 
Nga eksperienca kam vene re se plot femra te edukuara, shkolluara, inteligjente dhe pse jo edhe me nje prespektive te mire ne horizont "bien pre" e disa meshkujve qe nuk jane aspak ne nivelin e tyre. Jo vetem ne rrafshin intelektual, por edhe ne vlerat e karakterit. Pikerisht disa nga ato qe permend edhe ti. Shpesh i kam bere pyetjen vetes si mund te ndodhe kjo gje? Si mund te arrije nje femer e tille te kete per te dashur dike qe ne krahasim me te eshte thuajse nje "hic" ( e anasjellta ndodh edhe me meshkujt e. Habitem si mund te kene te tille ca zhgarba per krahu, por meqe jemi te femrat...). Nje femer e zonja ne cdo aspekt, kur vjen puna ne nje lidhje tregon nje naivitet te tille.
Ne fakt nuk jane genjeshtra, ato cka presim nga nje mashkull jane thjesht ajo cka deshirojme, por per nje arsye ose tjeter ka devijime.

Kurse ato qe rendin pas makinave, jane per mua ca barkthara, tip monstre materialiste qe kujtojne se jeta duhet te vezulloje si floriri dhe se cdo gje ne jete eshte para dhe dukje.

----------


## white-knight

> Cilat karakteristika i vleresoni te mashkulli apo Femra qe ju ben te dashuroheni...


Hmm..... te mos jete materialiste dhe hipokrite.Jane 2 gjerat qe urrej me shume tek nje femer.
Ndersa per ato qe me ben te dashuroj jane disa,si psh embelsia e femres jo te jete "hot" s para me terheqin shume ato lloj femrash  :ngerdheshje: .Jane vetem per "hit and run" e asgje tjeter.Ndersa femrat qe nuk i perkasin kesaj kategorie qe i mungon truri,jane inteligjente dhe me terheqin shume :buzeqeshje: .Nje karakteristike tjeter disi eshte edhe xhelozia.Po mos jete xheloze do te thote  qe nuk i interesoj fare .Keshtu qe duhet edhe pak kjo karakteristike.
Tjeter eshte.....siguria ne vetvehte.ME pelqejne femrat qe jane te sigurta ne veprimet qe bejne e jo te qurraviten kot se koti.Per te tjerat "No Comment" 




> Ju ben Me teper dukja e jashtme apo dukja e brendshme( ketu tek e fundit behet fjale per nga sjelljet e saj apo tij sado i keq te jete nga pamja e jashtme).


Me mire do ishte gershetimi i te dyjave!Nqs je i/e zoti/zonja mund ta gjesh nje femer/mashkull te tille  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *Anxhi*

> ^SHIU^ ketu jam dakord me ty
> Nga eksperienca kam vene re se plot femra te edukuara, shkolluara, inteligjente dhe pse jo edhe me nje prespektive te mire ne horizont "bien pre" e disa meshkujve qe nuk jane aspak ne nivelin e tyre. Jo vetem ne rrafshin intelektual, por edhe ne vlerat e karakterit. Pikerisht disa nga ato qe permend edhe ti. Shpesh i kam bere pyetjen vetes si mund te ndodhe kjo gje? Si mund te arrije nje femer e tille te kete per te dashur dike qe ne krahasim me te eshte thuajse nje "hic" ( e anasjellta ndodh edhe me meshkujt e. Habitem si mund te kene te tille ca zhgarba per krahu, por meqe jemi te femrat...). Nje femer e zonja ne cdo aspekt, kur vjen puna ne nje lidhje tregon nje naivitet te tille.
> Ne fakt nuk jane genjeshtra, ato cka presim nga nje mashkull jane thjesht ajo cka deshirojme, por per nje arsye ose tjeter ka devijime.
> 
> Kurse ato qe rendin pas makinave, jane per mua ca barkthara, tip monstre materialiste qe kujtojne se jeta duhet te vezulloje si floriri dhe se cdo gje ne jete eshte para dhe dukje.


Sepse keto femra qe ke permendur ti (flas per ato jo-materialistet) mund te jene nenshtruar ne forma dhe menyra te ndryshme. Ka shume te tilla free ne shqiperi, madje, nga ato qe dhe s'ta pret mendja..

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Mua me vjen keq qe ti je zhgenjyer ne dashuri.
> Te rrofte benzi, paraja, etj kur te mungon dicka qe ka vleren me te madhe ne bote, bashkebisedimi i ngrohte i dyanshem. Imagjinoje veten te ishe vajze e te te thoshte 'benzi', -hajde ktu ti mi .... se te erdha aty dhe te ...- etj etj. ???????? Me mire nje plumb vetes se sa nje te dashur te tille.


Me vjen keq qe me ke keqkuptuar. Une nuk jam i zhgenjyer ne dashuri. Une po them si kane ardhur punet sot ne shqiperi. Une jam i lidhur dhe fatmiresisht e di qe ajo nuk eshte lidhur me mua per ceshtje interesi por e verteta eshte se interesi ka zene planin e pare. Shiko disa nga temat e tjera qe jane hapur kur disa nga anetaret meshkuj te ketij forumi tregojne historine e tyre. Se mbaj mend kush ishte qe kishte hap nje teme qe i pelqente nje vajze dhe se kuptonte pse vajza nuk e pelqente pavaresisht sesa mire dhe sa shume e respektonte ai. Vajzen e terhiqnin disa djem qe e trajtonin me mosperfillje. Do ta gjej postimin dhe do ta sjell. Ky nuk eshte rasti i vetem pasi histori te ngjashme i kam degjuar shpesh; keshtu qe mos me fol per respekt dhe ideale te tjera. Ka ik koha e princit te kalter...

----------


## ^SHIU^

Ja ku ka shkrujt nje nga ata djemt e respektuar qe ju e vleresoni:

Pershendetje te dashur forumiste.
Kam vene re nje dicka te femrat te cilen nuk arrij ta kuptoj.
Te shume goca qe une njoh e kerkojne vete dhimbjen.
Rasti me konkrete ka ndodhur kohet e fundit me nje "shoqen" time e cila sapo kaloi nje faze te veshtire e tronditur bga nje lidhje, kur direkt sapo nje djale tjeter i kerkoi nje mundesi per tu lidhur ajo e pranoi.
Une kam ngelur i habitur me te, sepse duke folur perdite me te dhe duke e keshilluar pasi i kekonte vete keshillat dhe si perfundim te duket sikur ke folur me murin. Une per te shuajtur nje kuriozitetin tim e kam pyetur duke i thene :
''Nqs une do te kisha kerkuar nje mundesi qe te njiheshim me mire, a do ma jepje ti mua ate mundesi?" dhe pergjigja ka qene: "Jo, se une nuk do ecja ne hapat e te shkuares e para dhe e dyta une ty te shikoja vetem si shok dhe asgje me teper. E di qe me ke marre inat per pergjigjet e mia  por pac fat ne jete." Une jam totalisht i habitur pse femrat e kane me te lehte ti japin nje mundesi lidhjeje dikujt qe se njohin fare, se sa dikujt qe e njohin dhe qe i keshillon qe te mos bejne gabime, dikujt qe i kupton, thjesht nuk arrij ta kuptoj pse kerkojne qe te vuajne me cdo kusht dhe pastaj thone qe e kane fajin meshkujt qe ne vuajme. Po se harrova nje dicka te fundit "shoqja" ime vendosi te mos me flasi me se i duket sikur po tradheton te dashurin duke folur e duke komunikuar me mua. E kam vene shqja ne thonjeza per kete arsye sepse ajo zgjodhi qe te mos jete me shoqja ime. :i kryqezuar: 
Shpresoj qe te me ndihmoje ndonje person qe te kuptoj kete llogjiken e ketyre femrave.

Me respekt neomatrix

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Sepse keto femra qe ke permendur ti (flas per ato jo-materialistet) mund te jene nenshtruar ne forma dhe menyra te ndryshme. Ka shume te tilla free ne shqiperi, madje, nga ato qe dhe s'ta pret mendja..
> 
> Per c'forma a menyra e ke fjalen?


 Ka ik koha e princit te kalter...

Per mendimin tim princ te kalter as qe ka pas ndonjehere.Ai eshte thjesht idyl, ideali i shume perfolur, dhe bota prej se ciles vjen perralla,diametralisht kunder me realitetin.

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Ka ik koha e princit te kalter...
> 
> Per mendimin tim princ te kalter as qe ka pas ndonjehere.Ai eshte thjesht idyl, ideali i shume perfolur, dhe bota prej se ciles vjen perralla,diametralisht kunder me realitetin.


Aty me qendro. Prandaj kur thuhet se cfare vajzat vleresojne tek nje mashkull ti leme idealizmat, te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejt. Nuk them se te gjitha vajzat jane ashtu por ama realiteti i sotem me ka treguar se shume prej tyre mos them shumica nisen nga interesi. Jemi rritur tani s'jemi me te vegjel, se ha njeri me sapunin per djath

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Me vjen keq qe me ke keqkuptuar. Une nuk jam i zhgenjyer ne dashuri. Une po them si kane ardhur punet sot ne shqiperi. Une jam i lidhur dhe fatmiresisht e di qe ajo nuk eshte lidhur me mua per ceshtje interesi por e verteta eshte se interesi ka zene planin e pare. Shiko disa nga temat e tjera qe jane hapur kur disa nga anetaret meshkuj te ketij forumi tregojne historine e tyre. Se mbaj mend kush ishte qe kishte hap nje teme qe i pelqente nje vajze dhe se kuptonte pse vajza nuk e pelqente pavaresisht sesa mire dhe sa shume e respektonte ai. Vajzen e terhiqnin disa djem qe e trajtonin me mosperfillje. Do ta gjej postimin dhe do ta sjell. Ky nuk eshte rasti i vetem pasi histori te ngjashme i kam degjuar shpesh; keshtu qe mos me fol per respekt dhe ideale te tjera. Ka ik koha e princit te kalter...


Ne dallim psh nga keto raste mua me terheqin ata qe heshtin dhe qe jane te matur  :arushi: (ketu nuk po pyetet per pergjithesine por po pyetet per vecantine, dmth personalisht ne cfare na terheq.)

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Ne dallim psh nga keto raste mua me terheqin ata qe heshtin dhe qe jane te matur (ketu nuk po pyetet per pergjithesine por po pyetet per vecantine, dmth personalisht ne cfare na terheq.)


Nuk e kam fjalen per ty personalisht, por dihet qe asnje vajze nuk do e pranoj se terhiqet nga interesi. Te gjithe te akuzuarit kur i pyet gjykatesi te pafajshem deklarohen.

----------


## Poetesha

Krejt ne rregull  qe po i qasni disa probleme mirepo une me sa di kam kerkuar Cilat karakteristika i vleresoni te mashkulli apo Femra qe ju ben te dashuroheni...  e ju po dilni prej temes shume po qani  hallet e te tjereve dhe si sillen vajzat?
Ka vajza te ciltera qe nuk ju intereson paraja dhe vetura  dhe ka vajza qe ju intereson  dhe jane materialiste e mbi te gjitha ka edhe mendje te ngritura qe nuk prekin ne toke fare.
Por ju lutem bisedoni brenda kesaj teme.

----------


## zerbina

Te jete mashkull ne rradhe te pare ... :xx:

----------

